# How much to feed confusion



## Fadetoblack

My son was born at 34 weeks and he is about 20 days now. He left the nicu drinking around 55-60ml. They told us to increase this by 5 ml a week. He is up to 80ml now which is 5ml then the schedule they told us to follow. He is still fussy after eating . Should we try feeding him 90ml? Or can to much be bad? 

Thanks

He is around 5 and half pounds now


----------



## whattoexpect

I have never had a preemie but formula fed both kids. I have always fed on demand. As much as they wanted. In my experience they stop when their done.

I would think the guideline would be to make sure baby eats enough. If he wants more, would be a good thing..
That being said, you can always check with the pediatrician if unsure.


----------



## BSelck24

Once our son was home, and we spent weeks worrying that he would eat enough in the NICU, I had the same worry! Could we be feeding him too much!? Was it bad to feed earlier than the every 3 hour schedule? And the doctors answer was no! Feed your baby what they will take. Every baby is different, but my son pulls away hard to the other side when he's truly full. With preemies, they will want them to grow and gain weight as much as possible so this is why the feeding on demand or whenever your baby is hungry is doing the right thing! Keep your doctor updated, but I see no worry in satisfying your babies hunger :)


----------



## Fadetoblack

Thank you !


----------

